# Spring Install



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

O.K first I just installed B&G sport springs on my B13 and on the rear springs there are a few coils that are closer together should these go at the top or the bottom??????

The back sits lower than the front and not just because of the wheelwells. Does anyone know these spring rates???

What are the best decently priced struts? I was thinking of tokico but I,ve read alot about them being junk.

Opinions plz


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

IMO tokico sucks. i say go with kyb agx. best for the money. and if i remember right ( i have coilovers now) when i had eibachs on my car i think the close coils go on the bottom. ( prevents bottoming out. its a progressive spring. the closer to botting out the car gets, the spring becomes stiffer.) i would double check my answer the yer local import shop though


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Most (not all) aftermarket progessive springs have the closely spaced coils at the bottom. Since the B13 springs have the same end treatment, functionally it does not matter which way you put them in; a spring does not know which way is up - it only understands being compressed.

Theoretically placing the tighter coils at the top would relocate some unsprung weight towards the sprung weight side of things, but you'll never feel the difference.

As for Tokico's, if you search you will find TONS of documentation about how horrible they are. I had good experience with Tokico Illuminas on a Civic, so I figured that they couldn't be all that bad. Ha ha for me.

PLEASE peruse my Sentra Web Page for detailed information on the perils of B13 suspension and autocross (even if you do not intend to race, read through it - it will be applicable).

Email me if you have other questions.

G


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

if u put the tighter coils at the top wouldnt it take away the progressive out of progressive springs. to me it just seems to make more sense that under more load (hard corners and bumps) that u would need that tighter coil to firm up and make a smoother transition (lower spring rate to higher rate)to a harder coil. kind of a problem solver to bottoming out.

is u reversed that... the tighter coil would be up top and a lower spring rate at the bottom. to me it sounds like this would make it bouncy and uncomfortable.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

A coil spring is the same as a torsion bar spring, only wound up into a coil. A torsion bar producing the spring action by twisting. Would you agree that a torsion bar can exert the same amount of resistance to twisting regardless of the direction it is twisted? The same is true with a coil spring.

How will a coil spring know where the weight is? Whether the spring is upside down or right side up, it is _still compressed with the same force_. If you think the spring will now magically compress MORE because the progressive rates are at the top, you don't understand springs fully.

Also, the majority of the tighter-wound coils are there mainly to add free length to the springs so the strut assembly does not fall apart under full extension. This is because a higher rate spring will result in a shorter free length since it compresses less for a given corner weight.

Go grab a highschool physics textbook and study up on springs.

G


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Skinny G said:


> Also, the majority of the tighter-wound coils are there mainly to add free length to the springs so the strut assembly does not fall apart under full extension. This is because a higher rate spring will result in a shorter free length since it compresses less for a given corner weight.
> 
> G [/B]


ok that is what i was thinkin. didnt know how to say what i was thinkin. i really dont know shit bout springs.


----------

